# Transfer companies that do mono chrome



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Just as the title stated. Which companies can do mono chrome transfers. Any body that does Raster???

Larry


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Larry, could you be more specific? Monochrome means 'one color'. Are you looking for something unique to one color. Also, what is 'Raster'?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Monochrome also includes shades of one color, for example if you had a black image with solids and xx% black. Raster image is a bitmap.

Larry, two companies off the top of my head are Dowling and Howard. What you want to ask is if they do halftones, the two I mentioned do but I'm sure there are others. Per raster, if you check out my thread stickied at the top of the forum, most every company has their artwork requirements on their webpage.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

FarmerLarry said:


> Just as the title stated. Which companies can do mono chrome transfers. Any body that does Raster???
> 
> Larry


I guess you can tell that I am not in our custom department. We offer both halftones and raster.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

proworlded said:


> I guess you can tell that I am not in our custom department. We offer both halftones and raster.


 This is what it says on the PC website:

*Bitmaps*: Most files with the extensions .jpg, .tif, .gif, and .psd can be used. *This art will only be used as guides for art services, recommended resolution for bitmaps is 150 dpi to 300 dpi.*
*Other Formats*: Pro World accepts other formats and art other than those listed above, such as faxes, cd's (and other storage devices), T-shirts, mail, and e-mails. Generally art submitted in formats other than. eps are considered unfinished art and will have to be recreated at an additional charge.
*To avoid the possiblity of being charged art fees follow these preparation instructions:*


*Artwork must be vector art. Artwork that is not in vector format that is provided to Pro World can only be used as a guide for art services or Digital Prints.* What is a vector file? Art made up of paths which are defined by points, lines and curves and represented by mathematical equations. Vector art can be scaled to any size and retain its sharpness and detail at no loss in quality. EPS, PDF , AI , CDR are the vector formats we accept. However, a file with that extension is not necessarily a vector file. We would have to inspect it and confirm
 
So im not sure for the transfers, but you work there.

Larry


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Raster images can be easily converted to vector. Most transfer printers do not charge for this service.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

mountainman1938 said:


> Most transfer printers do not charge for this service.


That would surprise me, all I've worked with charge for any art manipulation.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

mountainman1938 said:


> Raster images can be easily converted to vector. Most transfer printers do not charge for this service.


"can be" yes. Easily? It depends on the artwork and the resolution but often not "easily".

I agree with Rick. I'd be surprised too if 'transfer printers' do not charge for artwork conversion. Maybe if the volume justifies the free service or if the artwork is very easy to convert. It may also depend on the country or locality. But in most cases, expect to be charged for the conversion.


----------



## TWINBIN (Jan 14, 2011)

Check with Transfer Express; they do screen printed transfers and also can do digital transfers... I would assume they have a method that would work for you.

www.transferexpress.com


----------

